# 2018-2019 3,000 Acre Trophy Club in Oglethorpe



## hicktownboy (Jan 22, 2018)

Big Tracks Hunting Club is looking for members for the 2018-2019 season. 

We have a total of 35 members. 

Membership runs from March 1, 2018 until February 28, 2019. 

We have 3,000 acres in Oglethorpe/Taliaferro Counties.  All property adjoining with a good road system in place to access all of the property. 

We have seven three acre food plots and many smaller kill plots. We have club box and tower stands located throughout the property that can accommodate 2 or more people. 

We work on a pin in/out system and all areas are first come, first serve. 

We have a supplemental protein feeding program and fed over 14,000 lbs of protein in 2017. We plan to feed the same or more in 2018.

First year membership is $1,750 and includes your spouse and children that you claim as a legal dependent under the age of 22. 

Bucks must be minimum 4.5 years old or 130 gross inches. 

We require an application to be completed with references before being considered for membership. 

One of our members has some property just 500 yards from the club. There is a camp house with a full kitchen, bathrooms and sleeping quarters. There are also camper spots (limited availability and space, no RVs, no single or double wide trailers). $400 gets you year-round access including power and water. There is no camping on the club. 

If you have interest please PM me your email address and/or questions.  From there I can send you an application, rules, and harvest pictures dating back from 2009.  I have been a member since 2010.


----------



## Brad Snell (Jan 23, 2018)

PM sent


----------



## adkirk (Jan 27, 2018)

PM Sent


----------



## hicktownboy (Jan 29, 2018)

I believe I have responded to all pms.  Sorry for those that received the message that my inbox was full.  Got a ton of messages over the weekend while I was at the club.

We still have openings! Looking for people who aren't afraid to put in time to better the land and the hunting experience for everyone in BTHC.


----------



## Brad Snell (Jan 30, 2018)

I looked at this club this weekend and got to meet a few of the members while I was there. I did join the club and I just wanted to say that everyone that I met was super nice and very welcoming. These guys have certainly put a lot of time, effort, and thought into this club. I can’t wait for hunting season!! Anyone thinking about joining this club, needs to come out and see what they have done and are continuing there. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Scottkidd30 (Feb 1, 2018)

Pm sent


----------



## jmh5397 (Feb 1, 2018)

PM sent


----------



## mbrowland (Feb 5, 2018)

*Interested*

interested.   Will send you a message

Thanks Bill




hicktownboy said:


> Big Tracks Hunting Club is looking for members for the 2018-2019 season.
> 
> We have a total of 35 members.
> 
> ...


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 6, 2018)

Working my way through all the pms. I have been sick the past few days and haven't been on to respond. Sorry for the delay to those that sent messages. I will be sure to respond to everyone as soon as I can. Thanks


----------



## melman1953 (Feb 8, 2018)

I the am interested in seeing the property and  reviewing
rules.
you can emaill me at mellonm6@gmail.com








hicktownboy said:


> Big Tracks Hunting Club is looking for members for the 2018-2019 season.
> 
> We have a total of 35 members.
> 
> ...


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 8, 2018)

Some of you have inquired as to why we require an application and balked at the idea of completing it before viewing the property.  I know that it is different to complete an application for a hunting club but please know that some of us have been in this club for 9 years and we aren't going to let one bad apple ruin the whole 3000 acre forest.  I think once you see what you get a chance to be a part of then you will completely understand why we have these steps in place.  Thanks!


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 16, 2018)

hicktownboy said:


> Some of you have inquired as to why we require an application and balked at the idea of completing it before viewing the property.  I know that it is different to complete an application for a hunting club but please know that some of us have been in this club for 9 years and we aren't going to let one bad apple ruin the whole 3000 acre forest.  I think once you see what you get a chance to be a part of then you will completely understand why we have these steps in place.  Thanks!



Fella's.  The application process is a great idea in my opinion.  I only wish our club did the same.  
Maybe this will change your mind.....

Been in my current club for 8 years.  Few weeks ago a newer member shot up his camper  and kicked in all the panels of another member's Jeep in some state of rage.    He denies everything (probably doesn't remember anyway).  The club is not doing anything about it.  He is STILL a member.  (He is not a kid either, he is almost 60 years old).

Our club lets anyone that has enough money to pay the 1st year dues, whether they bring anything useful to the table or not.  Applications are not a bad idea........

Your mileage may vary.

---- HickBoy, I PM'd you.
Thanks.


----------



## sweatequity (Feb 16, 2018)

*Id like*

to see the application. I think that is a great idea! It doesn't take but one yahoo to ruin a good club.


----------



## jmh5397 (Feb 18, 2018)

Looked at the property today. I've only seen one other piece of property that had the kind of deer sign that I saw today and it was a club that was in its' 37th year of lease. These guys should be proud of what they've accomplished in 9 years.  Didn't have a problem with the application. It was pretty straight forward. Thanks for the invite to look at the club.


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 19, 2018)

For those inquiring about the application or what it entails, I have attached it to this post.  Thanks!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 21, 2018)

*oglethorpe county*

I am interested

s&r


----------



## benbishop6602 (Mar 20, 2018)

*Oc*



Brad Snell said:


> I looked at this club this weekend and got to meet a few of the members while I was there. I did join the club and I just wanted to say that everyone that I met was super nice and very welcoming. These guys have certainly put a lot of time, effort, and thought into this club. I can’t wait for hunting season!! Anyone thinking about joining this club, needs to come out and see what they have done and are continuing there. You will not be disappointed.



These guys are definitely doing things right !! Looking forward to hunting  O C again !


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 20, 2018)

*Hey!*

Y'all need watch out for "Big Buck Killa' Ben"


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks for everyone's interest, we are full for the 2018-2019 season.  If you are interested in being placed on a waiting list for 2019-2020, feel free to send me a pm.


----------

